# Pleeeaaassseee help!!!!



## mpurdy (Apr 27, 2009)

I have just completed the Coding Course and have started "volunteering" my services to gain experience. I live in Temecula, Ca and can either work in San diego, Riverside or Orange county. NOBODY seems to want to accept my offer of volunteering. This is soooo frustrating? Where did everybody start? Everyone had to start somewhere,  right? 

Any advice would be deeply appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## em2177 (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you tried actually applying for a position? I had seen a couple of openings in the Riverside area. Try sending your resume to any open positions and mention that you are willing to volunteer as well.


----------



## mpurdy (Apr 27, 2009)

I have not seen any positions that do not require you to have at least one year experience. I have called hospitals, temp agencies, and some local doctor offices.  I have been on careerbuilder, monster, AAPC, AHIMA, just about anywhere I can think of. You would think, "hey,a volunteer, this could be a chance to get ahead in my work", but I guess no one sees it that way!!  I even posted an ad on craigs list stating I would work for free just to gain the  experience!!!!!

Thanks for  your reply though... I'm still trying!!!! CRoss your fingers and toes and for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcpalmeter (Apr 29, 2009)

*Gaining Experience*

I suggest you look into the AAPC's Project Extern program.  There may be companies in your area looking for folks in just your situation.


Good luck!

- Maryann


----------



## Deb2009 (May 1, 2009)

I would apply even if they ask for a years experience.  You never know maybe you would be the best candidate!  It will take many applications to get the first job.


----------



## fredabrinson (May 1, 2009)

*Regulations*

Some organizations are just not set up for volunteers.  There are certain State and Federal regulations that must be followed for anyone working in the environment, so for the organization it can be more costly to train volunteers unless they use a lot of them in that one area.  I haven't known coding to be one of the areas where volunteers are used often.

It is a good idea and possible a local college could help you find an organization that uses volunteers prior to graduating.

One other suggestion, if you could contact the office manager in a physician's office or the manager of the Heath Information Department of a hospital and speak directly to that manager, it might help.

Good luck!
Freda Brinson, CPC, CPC-H
2009 - 2011 AAPCCA Board Member
2009 Education Officer, Savannah, GA
Past President, Savannah, GA Local Chapter


----------



## flmoore (May 1, 2009)

I was in your situation when I was in College, I aplied at a Temp agency that supplies employees to Medical Offices. I got the experience I needed and I am now in the perfect practice for me, I started at the temp agency one year ago and now have a fulltime position as of 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Cynthia A (May 6, 2009)

i went on this site and looked under internship and called the places that where listed.   Sent them my resume and stayed in contact with them until they finally got tired of me bugging them.   Your resume should reflect all the things that a coder position is looking for.  Try to incorporate what you have done in the past with what they are looking for.  Even though you do not have experience as a coder,  you passed the exam and with the right resume it will help you land a job.


----------

